
Mojo Vision is putting an augmented reality screen on a contact lens - KoftaBob
https://venturebeat.com/2020/01/16/mojo-vision-is-putting-an-augmented-reality-screen-on-a-contact-lens/
======
sombremesa
If it sounds too good to be true - it is.

From TechCrunch (Jan 2020):

 _The technology is compelling, certainly. I met with the team in a hotel
suite at CES last week and got a walkthrough of some of the things they’ve
been working on. While executives say they’ve been dogfooding the technology
for some time now, the demos were still pretty far removed from an eventual
in-eye augmented reality contact lens.

Rather, two separate demos essentially involved holding a lens or device close
to my eye in order to get a feel for what an eventual product would look like.
The reason was two-fold. First, most of the work is still being done off-
device at the moment, while Mojo works to perfect a system that can exist
within the confines of a contact while only needing to be charged once in a
25-hour cycle. Second, the issue of trying on a pair of contacts during a
brief CES meeting._

